# 



## rib (Nov 29, 2001)




----------



## sithious (Nov 29, 2001)




----------



## jimr (Nov 29, 2001)

&lt;--------------------&gt; 


???


----------



## twyg (Nov 29, 2001)




----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

_


























*<-------*?


----------



## simX (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## scruffy (Apr 30, 2002)

<------  


 
_____
\&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;/
c\ /
&nbsp;----
&nbsp;&nbsp;- 





 

:


----------



## adambyte (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmm and so were documented the first cases on internet dimentia


----------



## sheepguy42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Argh, Admiral, you couldn't just leave the thread wordless, could you?  This thread was so perfect, so pristine. The fact that it has no name now no longer reflects the content.  Oh, well.
~Ryan


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 30, 2002)

I do not think Admin is going to like this thread


----------



## julguribye (Apr 30, 2002)

how do you make the staring guy wdw?


----------



## julguribye (Apr 30, 2002)

:stare:


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

yup yup! (as vic used to say ) it's internet dimentia...I wil ltry to fit in in my next post here by posting some daemonic smilies


----------



## julguribye (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## themacko (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## scruffy (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that _someone_ has broken the silence - did my post above make sense to anyone but me?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 30, 2002)

/´¯/) 
                ,/¯  / 
               /    / 
         /´¯/'   '/´¯¯·¸ 
      /'/    /    /    /¨¨/¯\ 
     ('(    ´    ´     ¯&;/'   ') 
      \                 '     / 
       '\'   \           _.·´ 
         \              ( 
           \             \ 

LOL!!!

Neyo


----------



## metfoo (Apr 30, 2002)

(_!_) 
(_!_) 
(_!_)


----------



## ksv (Apr 30, 2002)

```
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@G//V@g//V3/0@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@gVV88@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@$   `0   (:/BV<</$X(X(3(<<C0/((<G$V<<(G(  <  8%g@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@%  `     < ~  8gVV  C  X$  <  <<3  3$  / /< %@$$@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@< << ^( <  V  C<(^ V@` X( (<<V` /  V~ /  g  G@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@88$08@g80G8@0%%8$88$@@8%G$@0%3%B@$8G8$$8g@g8B@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
```


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *Now that someone has broken the silence - did my post above make sense to anyone but me? *


Yup.. I was shocked too.

Better not tell the kids, it might traumatise them...

Bernie     )


----------



## LordOphidian (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *how do you make the staring guy wdw? *



I made that myself. it's at http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/stare.gif.

I was waiting for somebody to catch that. That's why I put the big question mark next to it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know I was using my iDisks to post pictures here so much that I ended up making a new account (named "macosx_pics") just for stuff I wanted to post here.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## xoot (May 3, 2002)

Try to make the tongue it's natural color, dlookus


----------



## Valrus (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *Now that someone has broken the silence - did my post above make sense to anyone but me? *



No!

And while I'm at it...

~~NeYo~~: What?
metfoo: Huh?
ksv: What is that?

Sigh...

-the valrus

^^^^^^^^^| ||
| Happy Cake | ||'|"\,___.
|_..._...______===|=||_|__|...,]
"(@)'(@)"""*|(@)(@)*****(@)*I

That truck said something VERY different on it when I got it.

-the valrus


----------



## scruffy (May 5, 2002)

Valrus - hint: iCab.  Nice truck, whatever it says

Neyo - is that a bat?  It's awfully cute, whatever it is


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

I dunno - I think maybe there are some tabs in there that are showing up as spaces, or not at all, because I can't tell what any of these things are. 

-the valrus


----------

